# Phantom 3 Pro Sunset pics!



## Msteelio91 (Jan 6, 2016)

Just discovered this new thread area. From my second flight with the DJI Phantom 3 Professional. I am still absolute crap at video editing (currently in the midst of learning DaVinci Resolve 12) so no videos just yet! 

"Intro" thread with more detail on the drone itself.

Sunset over Maryland, north of DC.




F2-3-1 by Matt Steele, on Flickr




F2-1 by Matt Steele, on Flickr


----------



## dascrow (Jul 6, 2016)

Very nice Matt!  I just picked up a Phantom 3 Pro and anxious to start using it.


----------



## hayabusagr (Aug 30, 2016)

Shot with my Phantom 3 Professional in Santorini, Greece


----------

